# Your Favourite Stoner Music



## Jokerman (Aug 7, 2008)

*OK so *
we all like to listen to a certain artist or song when getting stoned..
who is your favourite?
what's the best music to spark up to?

for me 
its a good old bit of bob dylan, the early stuff.
and for when i'm really stoned you cant go wrong with
the donnie darko soundtrack by micheal andrews..

can anyone suggest what else to listen to?


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 7, 2008)

ever listen to prepetual groove. i dig it or anything by less claypool if ur not in the mood for a jam band if all els fails WEEN


----------



## Greenscreen (Aug 10, 2008)

I like a lot of trip hop, or ambient music when I blaze, 
Bluetech, Shulman or Kruder & Dorfmeister.
all three kick ass, (If you like more of a chill atmosphere)


----------



## heymo85 (Aug 10, 2008)

Favorite all time...kottonmouth kings,kingspade,dirtball...

Right now...flobots,m.i.a paper planes,msi



also shit like tom petty,jefferson starship,fleetwood mac..of course pink floyd...


----------



## ApocalypseAdam (Aug 10, 2008)

Annotations Of An Autopsy, Whitechapel, Suicide Silence, And Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## xSiR ToKeS AlOtx (Aug 10, 2008)

if you ask me the best artists to listen to when getting mashed are 'the streets', 'cypress hill' 'afroman' and obviously 'bob marley' also ive got this CD called 'high grade ganja anthems' which is a fucking quality CD and is even better when stoned! btw this is my first post WooP WooP lol


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

anything thats not angry really
like dance music

but i listen to lil wayne alot


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 10, 2008)

Landing-Moby =)


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

flobots
these dudes are awsome!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

DUDE fuckin
i love the *KMK*! i see them in concert on wednesday.... you all know what that meanns. hah.
i also really really have a thing for *bob marley's* music.
sometimes *Motion city*,
i like *cypress hill *haha their cool
the *doors, bob dylan, nirvana* are great too!!


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> DUDE fuckin
> i love the *KMK*! i see them in concert on wednesday.... you all know what that meanns. hah.
> i also really really have a thing for *bob marley's* music.
> sometimes *Motion city*,
> ...


u saw kmk which means u also saw tech correct 
did u go to the concert last year
did tech change up his set any?


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

no not yet, they play this wednesday im psyched!!! yeah tech9 is playing
i heard they used to throw ex pills at the crowd/ lol


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> no not yet, they play this wednesday im psyched!!! yeah tech9 is playing
> i heard they used to throw ex pills at the crowd/ lol


iono about that
i went to the strange noize tour last year too 
im most likely going this year too
he didnt throw any x but he was up there rollin his dick off u could tell haha
but ya the concert is crazy


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

well i think it was when they first started back in the day lol. hahaha yeah
when kmk sings outcast, my dudes cousin went last year they went insane and went from one side to the next.
did they do that with your concert?


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

not sure
every1 i went with thought no one else wanted to watch kmk
so we left right after techs set
haha and it ended up we all wanted to see kmk
haha 
sucks 
but we all should be going this year


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2008)

aww lol i love kmk why would anyone leave??


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 11, 2008)

none of us thought the rest of us wanted to stay haha


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

lol 
oh man
but its tomorrow!!! im getting like 2 oz of fucking weed for this concert!! lol i gotta p.o.d for this one haha


----------



## captcannabis420 (Aug 12, 2008)

kmk,slightly stupid,bob marley,lately lil wayne.pink floyd comfortably numb is a trippy ass song.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Aug 12, 2008)

oh and this song i think by,manu chao-king of the bongo


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 12, 2008)

you gotta bump weezy or T.I. when u decent


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

when whos decent?


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 12, 2008)

something to listen 2 is /led zeppelin,CCR, Queen,The Who Not the most chilled music but still good smokin tunes, and a little dallas green for the chill. Ohh yeah whenever the boys and I are on our way to the guerrilla patch we are always singing the Blazing Ganja tune from browndirtwarriors video!!!


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

i LOVE led zeppelin, god. it really is chill music... haha i like old music ( i like kiss and stuff too hahaa)


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 12, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> when whos decent?


I meant me i listen to weezy n T.I. when i'm high/decent.
I say decent instead of high


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I meant me i listen to weezy n T.I. when i'm high/decent.
> I say decent instead of high


oh i see. i like t.i. i haven't listened to weezy's music that much

see, i smoke aLOT. its kinda sad, i never know when im high until i FEEL it lol.

i gotta stop that...


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 12, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> i LOVE led zeppelin, god. it really is chill music... haha i like old music ( i like kiss and stuff too hahaa)



Haha I like kissing and"stuff" too. No really kiss is pretty good! just kinda bugged me about their dbl live album not really being 100% live. Did you know they had the biggest pyro show up untill nickleback a few years ago? Another band I used to love before most of you heard of em. We used to see nickleback at the small dingy clubs when they had the pot leaf on their kick drum and would toke up on stage. Ohh yeah they actually played rock music then. Ohh how it reminds me. sheeesh.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

lol.
really? no i didn't know that. 
wait how old is nickelback anyways? i don't like them that much a couple of their songs are okay. but thats funny lol
i love that movie they made about kiss, that detroit rock city lol it cracks me up all the time


----------



## captcannabis420 (Aug 12, 2008)

mexiblunt said:


> something to listen 2 is /led zeppelin,CCR, Queen,The Who Not the most chilled music but still good smokin tunes, and a little dallas green for the chill. Ohh yeah whenever the boys and I are on our way to the guerrilla patch we are always singing the Blazing Ganja tune from browndirtwarriors video!!!


led zepplin is definately classic stoner music i zone out when i listen to dyer maker


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

haha
i zone out at all their songs pretty much


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

you really should listen to weezy alot more


----------



## reno420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mobb deeepp


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

i've heard some music, idk if i like some songs but there are some i do like.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

what kinda music u into are u into like more 
drug type music or what 
ill hit u wit some weezy songs to check out


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah you should give me a list, i'll listen!
i like almost anything (i hate country, opera, that shit) 
but i like rock, punk rock, i like most rap, or the hit lists, and old 70s real rock lol. and of course, drug music haha


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

umm listen to

dipset-lilwayne
me and my drank - lil wayne
i feel like dying - lil wayne
knuck if u buck remix - lil wayne
weezys ambitions - lil wayne

tell me how u like them


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 12, 2008)

i like that i feel like dying one, ive hear that one before. and the knuck if you buck but i;ll listen to the others


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 13, 2008)

As always, Ph03nix and I will say Pink Floyd, 'The Dark Side of the Moon.'


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 13, 2008)

_*An American Prayer *_would take a lot of beating in the stoner music stakes.

Bob Marley & The Wailers, of course. (Did anyone else mention them yet?)

I like the Talking Heads a lot, straight or twisted.


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 13, 2008)

Fu Manchu ...


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 13, 2008)

ElBarto said:


> _*An American Prayer *_would take a lot of beating in the stoner music stakes.
> 
> Bob Marley & The Wailers, of course. (Did anyone else mention them yet?)
> 
> I like the Talking Heads a lot, straight or twisted.


Have to agree with the Jim Morrison album El Barto. Very trippy.


----------



## heymo85 (Aug 13, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> you really should listen to weezy alot more


yea listen to old weezy,everything up untill tha carter 3...worst album ever and not just his...this comin from someone whos listened to him since "tha block is hot"all his mix tapes thru the years been sick...tc3..lost all respect for him.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 13, 2008)

wow are u fucking serious how do u come to that conclusion


----------



## heymo85 (Aug 14, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> wow are u fucking serious how do u come to that conclusion


 
if youve listened to him from the beginning..and then listen to tha carter 3..if the lyrics sound like the same rapper to you your not listening hard enough..he sold out to the industry..notice how almost every song on tc3 sounds like fuckin t-pain mixed it haha.. its lame love ya weezy...before 2008!!!


----------



## heymo85 (Aug 15, 2008)

rich420 said:


> some underground hip-hop or some techno (drum n bass!)


 
yea you look like a techno guy...either one lol...fucking techno man how can u stand that shit..u from france??


----------



## $moketrees420 (Aug 17, 2008)

if you like black sabbath, led zeppelin and 70s rock, check out the band witchcraft...fuckin siiick


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 19, 2008)

Weird. I was listening to Doll By Doll the other night. I was looking for a link to post when I came across this, posted a year or so ago on the Daily Telegraph website.

*British rock's lost masterpiece *

_Gypsy Blood _by Doll By Doll is the lost masterpiece of British rock, by the greatest band you've never heard of. First released in 1979, this lush classic of near-psychotic beauty has everything you could ever want from a rock album. 

...the songs are stunning, weirdly constructed, richly melodic and boldly lyrical, beautiful, poetic songs about seeking meaning amid the harshness of life. With the grandeur of _Dark Side of the Moon_, the strangeness of _Forever Changes _and the bleak beauty of _The Bends_, it really is as good as any album ever made.

More...​
Might want to check it out, huh?


----------



## tusseltussel (Aug 20, 2008)

if anyone can ever find the old stick men album they are a great band philly's erly 80's house or a compilation called phat blunts killer old skool rap


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr. Octagon- Kool Keith


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Aug 21, 2008)

Clutch,Sublime


----------



## del66666 (Aug 21, 2008)

got 2 b pink floyd, showing my age.


----------



## ElBarto (Aug 21, 2008)

Afro Celt Sound System _Volume 3: Further In Time_


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 21, 2008)

Try The Santa Cruz Hemp Allstars:

http://www.archive.org/details/gtv110-santacruzhempallstars


----------



## Gryphonn (Aug 21, 2008)

del66666 said:


> got 2 b pink floyd, showing my age.


No, just your good taste


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Aug 22, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> DUDE fuckin
> i love the *KMK*! i see them in concert on wednesday.... you all know what that meanns. hah.
> i also really really have a thing for *bob marley's* music.
> sometimes *Motion city*,
> ...


HA! this chick got good taste. 


I toke to KMK, sublime, badfish, 311, cypress hill, n total devastation. all good music to burn one to.


----------



## DaRk Ak (Aug 28, 2008)

bobby dylan, led zeppelin, steve miller band, jimi hendrix, black sabbath(war pigs), n clutch.... check em out but first


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 29, 2008)

K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> HA! this chick got good taste.
> 
> 
> I toke to KMK, sublime, badfish, 311, cypress hill, n total devastation. all good music to burn one to.


oh i love 311! its true i get lost in their music haha


----------



## sloth (Aug 29, 2008)

i have that friday feeling so thought i would add to this thread

music and weed nothing better

YouTube - Logistics - Glitch

YouTube - Logistics - Trying Times

YouTube - LTJ BUKEM - Horizons


----------



## royaltenenbaum (Aug 30, 2008)

any pavement, fiery furnaces gallowsbird's through ep, jesus and mary chain, kinks, dylan, wilco, mf doom, animal collective, cannibal ox, guided by voices, t. rex, talking heads, radiohead, sonic youth, sleater kinney. 

and recently i've been going with the new queens of the stone age album and the new cool kids album.


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Aug 31, 2008)

definetly slightly stoopid


----------



## GreatGreenGanja (Aug 31, 2008)

Black Uhuru and Pink Floyd


----------



## daggerbud (Aug 31, 2008)

go into the punk like nofx,rancid,propagandhi... always a good time when hittin the bong


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Aug 31, 2008)

Pink floyd definitely, sublime, early beatles and of course the band( big pink)


----------



## GreatGreenGanja (Sep 6, 2008)

Cant forget The Doors.


----------



## newbgrower (Sep 23, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> DUDE fuckin
> i love the *KMK*! i see them in concert on wednesday.... you all know what that meanns. hah.
> i also really really have a thing for *bob marley's* music.
> sometimes *Motion city*,
> ...


KMK-fuckin awesome !!!!


----------



## SEF (Sep 24, 2008)

Really anything. Opeth, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Pink Floyd, Cannibal Corpse, Devin The Dude, Jimmy Buffett, One Day as a Lion, Rage Against the Machine, Tool, Incubus, Rammstein, Earth Wind and Fire, Parliament, Isis, really anything thats just in the stereo.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

haha i love rage.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 24, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> haha i love rage.


with you on that. Rage is awesome. Pink Floyd is pretty awesome, as well as Cypress Hill and Beatles.


----------



## brendon420 (Sep 24, 2008)

man man, if you know whats good for you, you will check them out.

MySpace.com - MAN MAN - PHILADELPHIA - www.myspace.com/wearemanman


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 24, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> man man, if you know whats good for you, you will check them out.
> 
> MySpace.com - MAN MAN - PHILADELPHIA - www.myspace.com/wearemanman


 yo man man is awesome dude!! I love their cover at Bulls On Parade dude. so awesome.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> with you on that. Rage is awesome. Pink Floyd is pretty awesome, as well as Cypress Hill and Beatles.


 
ooooh i love your taste, its mine


----------



## machetekills (Sep 25, 2008)

i love to listen to sublime, spm, the gorillaz, the faceless, and elevator music when im stoned lol


----------



## slimGOODIE (Sep 25, 2008)

Goodie m.o.b. ---outkast---2pac---bone-thugs-n-harmony----BOB


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

whaaat really? elevator music? lmao. hahahah. oh god. i LOVE bone thugs!


----------



## slimGOODIE (Sep 26, 2008)

xmissxaliex said:


> whaaat really? elevator music? lmao. hahahah. oh god. i LOVE bone thugs!


 i dont like to get slizzard and listen to head bangin music


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

not head bangin i like marley cuz he's light but i do like rap when im high.


----------



## slimGOODIE (Sep 26, 2008)

4sho i do like to listen to a lil meatloaf,(i will do anything for love but i wont do that, oh no i wont do that)


----------



## SEF (Sep 26, 2008)

Prophet Posse, or some Chronic 2001 is dope when chillin.


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 26, 2008)

Z RO - Smokers Anthem
Beatnuts - Puffin On A Cloud
Afro Man - Cuz I Got High
Daville - High Grade
Pato Banton - I Do Not Sniff the Coke
Cypress Hill - Hits From the Bong 
Wayne Marshal - Ganja (Outkast's Hey Ya Remix) 
Sean Paul - We Be Burnin
Fat Lip - I Smoke (Spend my last even if im broke) 
Unknown - Trodding Through the Jungle 
Redman - How to Roll a Blunt 
Madvillain - America's Most Blunted
Madlib - Greenery 
Cocoa Tea - Herbman Hustling 
Bob Dylan - Tamborine Man
Elephant Man - Weed Reunion 
AZ - Get High 
Cypress Hill - I Wanna Get High
Rita Marley - I Wanna Get High
Wayne Smith - Under Mi Sleng Teng 
TOK - Marijuana 
Rashun - Weed Life

.........MUCH MORE WHERE THAT CAME FROM


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 26, 2008)

shroooooooms (sorry im on booms im loose as hell... like shrooms wise.) some good songs


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW I havent smoked in 3 days and i just got a bag on Sensi, son, I had to put this here muhfiggin joint out halfway through.........im ripped 


im bumpin this shit right here... 
YouTube - Mr. Vegas - Do You Know 

Probably one of the biggest ragga joint this year...


----------



## candylime12 (Sep 27, 2008)

my fav. would be tool, night wish, within temptation,floyd, 311, aperfict circle, phish,the dead. it also depends on what kinda tattoo im working on.


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 27, 2008)

listen to any of these when youre blazing...... 


YouTube - Party Time Riddim Compilation 
YouTube - General Riddim Compilation 
YouTube - Late Night Blues Riddim Compilation 
YouTube - Firehouse Rock Riddim Compilation 
YouTube - I Can't Hide Riddim Compilation 
YouTube - Cocoa Tea - Informer


----------



## robotninja (Sep 27, 2008)

Besides the obvious, Pink Floyd, Led Zepp, Hendrix, The Doors... ect.. ect...

Try listening to some heavy Dubstep on a good sound system while lighten one up. Imagine a down-tempo drum and bass with crazy sub frequencys. And by good, I mean some actual bass! I bump this stuff in my car on a 1,000 watt system with a couple 15" JBL's in a box, get the dirtiest looks and I luv it.

Check these links to see what I'm talkin about.
YouTube - Distance - V
or this
YouTube - Emalkay - Mecha
love this one too
YouTube - Jazzsteppa - Five


----------

